# Chuck Etchell, Kendal GT-1 Funny Car



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok well, Seeing all this hard work out here being done now has made me fell more then just a little guilty here, not building anything for so long my self...lol.., I should start on one of these great kits I have picked up in the last few weeks here I guess after rubbing them in everyone's faces for so long now as well,..lol..., Even know I don't wont to build ANYONE THEM NOW but save them for a few years to collect dust, Some of them are just to rear to ever get again really my self, But That's has to change at some point here I know, So I Decided to build one I know I could get my hands on again if I wonted to in the mean time while I decide what to do with all these other great kits as well, it will be The Revell *"Kendal GT-1 Funny Car, 1:24 scale, Skill Leave 3, 1995 release kit,* I have done a few of these through out the years now, and I just wont to see If I can do a better job then I have done in the past really with some new skills I have learned out here watching these other builds, Starting with these Tires and wheels, The one side of the tires have a Real bad ridge down the center even know the other half of the Tire Insert is all one peace and there should be 
NO NEED to have this ridge at all I should think in the design, but this shows some trimming and sanding of the rubber to bring them back to some kind of normalcy to the real look in anyway now hopefully, and the Rims are a Very deep Dish center line look as well, so With that done they should look great when finished, Then I will start of the build from there, Two tone the body and cutting and trimming parts for the assemble, I will post more picks then at that point After photo coping the Decal sheet to use again that is, This build should show some new detail as well even know there is not a hole lot to it really but will look more like the Box Art this time as well here guys....."Wish me luck"

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Copyed Decals*

Ok this is something I wonted to see here for a while now, OR AT ALL REALLY, that is with the New Decal Art skills I have developed in the last few weeks, Using this build as a Guinea Pig as well for that and a few other tricks, what we have here are Three Decal sheets in front of you of course, The one on the left is a THE ORIGINAL SHEET, Untouched, the Second is the New Sheet CLEAR BACKING Water slide Paper, all the execs Delegated Leaving Only the decals them self on the clear backing sheet, Just like the factory sheet is made, ready to cut out and use, and the one on the right is a Water slide White Backing Nothing deleted sheet on water slide White. All of these where Scanned First On a LaserJet Epson, and then Using Photoshop software Pro, And Magic delete tool as well as a few others, the backing was removed leaving only the decal art, from the original sheet scanned, then Printed Actual Size Print on to Clear Water slide and cut out, Producing the COPYED DECAL SHEET DUPLICAT YOU SEE HERE, and saving the original sheet for a reference as well as the scanned copy file back to use again at some point in time and build, The other reason for scanning these original decals sheets is to Restore them if they have gotten a little yellow through the years back to a more original, Or if a mistake is made while applying the decals on the build, Just calling it back up and have a back up to use again,..OH YES, this may seem simple, and it is simple as well once learned how, But this is intervention with out a doubt here guys, and I can use this skill Many times to come now that I have learned how...And so can you from that experience if you like or haven't already that is....So it's On with the build then,..

Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I have that one, too. Scuffing those "meats" is no fun at all. Some of them are really poorly cast or oddly shaped. I've done a few sets in the past. They look great if you put the time in. There used to be dry transfer tire lettering available. That really makes 'em nice. I bought some, years ago. Don't remember where.

I wish someone would release a few new funny cars and rails.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, I don't know when there will be anything new coming out here as well man, I have seen a lot of Re-Pops surfacing as of late, That's for sure, I did one of them here not to long ago here, The Revell Hawaiian Charger, and have a few more to go like, The Revell 75 Plymouth Duster Mongoose, and The Revell CHI-TOWN Hustler, and the polar lights Jungle Jim, but I think, ALL OF THESE ARE Re-Pops, RIGHT ?, I guess your right on nothing really new, there as been a few new Re-Pop Rails coming back out again as well, We do need some new ones with out a doubt here man, I have a lot of the re-pops saved up now to build in my collection as well as a few of the originals and a few new ones to get to now, SOME STILL ON THE WAY HERE, as well as some Bonus Drag part the guy is tossing in the deal, DONT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE, but all he would say was Some extra Drag stuff laying around he wonted to get rid of, So will have to wait and see what he was talking about, let you know more when it all gets here dude, I think I have at least 20 deferent Funny cars now and Rails to build in stock waiting, I figured I had better start on a few of them now, so that's why this build has come up, The decal set has Tire art on them, Not dry stickers but its something anyway, Will try and do something there for them with the wet decals, The tires are nice, I agree, these are nice and flat and round with Great fitting rims as well, FRONT AND BACK, a few nice touches in this kit to, Should be A nice build, all slapped together you know.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*more work*

You know I really haven't done a hole lot on this kit today like I had planed on doing, Got the house to a nice toasty 78 degrees with a Moister free dry Dry Air fire and Picked out the Blue Metal flack paint but didn't spry the body Like I wonted to, but I prepped some of the parts, as well as Made the duplicate decal sheet now that took some time Like I said, All I really coved in paint On the first day was the Chrome on the rail and Inside Body Platform with a 
REALY NICE CROME PAINT I'm using now, Most of the time the engine is ready at this point, OR FIRST REALLY to build the kit around buy now, But there really isn't a hole lot to this hole thing here as you can see, The body is all the work really, Masking off the two tone, WHITE AND BLUE paint job and all the decal placements as well really, then Some wiring and plumbing and small details such as the glass and stuff, And you done really, So once the body is done here the rest will be right behind it, So no real rush here really, Here is a quick picture of where she is at AT THIS MOMENT, I have to show steps like this even know there isn't much work done, because once she is all painted and parts striped from the tree's and all laid out It really does look deferent from Just, OUT OF THE BOX, so this is a nice view at this point to see the transformation here.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*primer masking job*

Just some Quick Masking off shots here of the two tone paint on this Funny car, This will be a bit easy really, since the Other color of the two tone will be the Gloss White that the Kit was molded with, This is a shot of that masking job, Before and after it was shot with a Nice white Primer base, waiting to dry and easy to receive the Metallic Deep Blue paint that will cover the Front 3/4 of this body....Should be ready to shoot this buy tonight I should think, I Will update this message at that point with that work done.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*More Paint, Blue metallic*

OK Just shot this thing with this metallic blue, With two cotes of this paint here, Almost hate to use ANY OF IT REALLY, it is some fine paint for sure and a bit of a distance for me to go get a hold of it, Making it hard to keep in stock, And Covers Very wall in deed, and very little trouble with it ever happens, This paint job is PERFECT so far anyway and I have no doubt that masking job will hold as well, will Dry to a Nice Hard base as well in a day or so, and not need to gloss it with anything, as well as adherer to the decals I will apply as well when she is dry, sure is nice on these kind of build, Very Receiving and makes for a good hot rod paint job for any build, I have the Red and Green and silver as well as a few other colors of this paint in stock as well. fore cotes in all where used,


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, I was looking at your decals. Did you print white? Do you have ALPS printer? If not, how did you get the white onto the clear decal sheet?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*two tone paint job*

There you have it, the two tone paint applied and setting up to finish here for you to check out, Decals New and Replica sheets laid out next to it, Fresh out of the heat lamps and has a nice Dry cote Starting to harden now for a shell, This paint is slightly deferent then the box art calls for as well, There Idea of a deep blue is more of a Navy Blue and I just have to change SOMETHING, SOMEWHERE, Like I said I have done one Very close to this in the past and Even know the color was nice, This is much Nicer, so this is it for any major modification in Art changes for this kit build anyway, Will let it set now for a day or so then Apply Decals when this paint is Nice and Hard and Dry here, But I love this color of Metallic Deep Blue my self on a White Primer base, With a nice buff job these three cotes of paint will really shine before the decals are even applied. Sure would look Great with the other half a Nice Bright Yellow, and deferent decals used, But this is there concept, Not mine, guess my taste are a little deferent, Maybe next time.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Painted parts layout*

Pretty much have most of the parts here painted and prepped and laid out, With there first paint job anyway applied to them, Before Deeper detail paint is applied as well, when this cote has some time more to dyed at least a day more that is, This is the layout of Most of the parts this kit has to offer as well to see here, Body has some new work done now added to the back stabilizer wing attachments as you can see here changing the looks of it just a bit with that work done to it, still giving the body more time to harden before Decals are used, At least one more day, So this is the Parts lay out Prepped and ready to assemble to this stage, next come Decal application and then assembly.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*engine work*

Not a hole lot of work done on this Rail assembly to this point, or the body of the funny car really, but I have done most of the work on this *421 Tri-Power Pontiac motor*, there are a few more details left on it to go, But this is most of the work here. I think the Red Carbon fiber Semi Transparent decal over the butterfly valve assembly made a nice touch my self. I used a Clear backing Water slide instead of a white backing that would look more Carbon fiber, but the transparence or the clear is a little nicer showing the chrome as a backing in my option. More plumbing left on this engine to go now and some painting touch ups as well left, But you get the idea here anyway with this work. Thought this build would be a little quicker having so few parts, and I would have most of it done buy now, but the detail leave is High being Exposed on the real as all so More detail is needed to make it look nice in the end is left.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looking good the red over chrome carbon is pretty trick and looks like your decals lay down over shapes good

I think it was Shabo that made the tire decals and a tool for mounting your tire in a small drill then just spin it on some sand paper for easy tire scuffing


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> a tool for mounting your tire in a small drill then just spin it on some sand paper for easy tire scuffing


Now there is Idea I can use man, THINKS, Not sure how to mount it on the drill yet, BUT I'M GOING TO TRY IT WITH OUT A DOUBT, there is still a pretty good ridge down the center left after Much scuffing, and I have MORE SCUFFING to do to get rid of it still, and Yep the decals are a nice Film like substance, They lay down nicely and Dry Quick enough as well, as well as Set up nicely on the peace. I plan on using the The copied decal sheet I made from the original on this build, Just to see how that works. HOPE IT TRUNS OUT,...lol...,Lots more to do on this build left, Should turn out nice,...Has some Nice painted peace's done, Wait and see...Still waiting on some peace's in the mail, Not going to show them tell there on the build, but there worth the wait here man.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

are you using any setting or softening solutions on you decals ? 

seems the tool was a soft rubber that would fit inside your tire but still expand enough to grip the tire then just a simple rod to chuck it in the drill but havn't seen one on the market in years,I'm sure one could be made if you give it a little thought


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

OOPS, posted twice here,......YOU DON'T SEE THIS MESSAGE GUYS, "These are not the Droids your looking for". It may look like spot, and walk like spot, and even sound like spot, But it a pod Post from mars instead....lol..
"SO ITS A FAKE MESSAGE YOU ARE SEEING HERE"



This is NOT Ian as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep your right man, I'm sure I can make something here if I try, AND I WILL MAKE IT AS WELL NOW, And yes I'm using a setting compound solution once applied, as well as a Spry over the printed sheet to set the Ink..
DOING IT RIGHT MAN, have done all the research on these decals now, Learning ALL THE TRICKS THERE ARE TO KNOW, and then some, Pioneering Some new ones here dude, Always more to learn as well.





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, just posting what I have been working on in last 10 hours now on this kit, This is only Half the decal job on this build done to his point, There are Lots to go but so far, All is well. Doing the best I can on this body, There are so many decals to apply here on this build it's a little tuff to do it right, and there so close together as well, its like doing a Nascar really, Slow and study giving them time to set and dry in between applications, so it is taking a bit of time to do them all here, But here is a shot this far anyway of the work in progress.


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nice the decals are really making it pop


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Fixed problem*

Had to do some quick changing of some of the decal placement here, if you look close, you will notice the SuperWinch Decal on the front finders on the first picture I posed before this message, You will see that they are Blue and, The new pictures here there White now. Will that is what I get for fallowing the decal sheet number protocol instructions, BECAUSE IT WAS WRONG calling for the white ones to be on the back and the Blue for the front, Had to do some quick changing to get them right here now, Thinks to having the New decal sheet I made from a scan, this was NO PROBLEM this time anyway to correct this instruction sheet Mistake. I did a few more of the decal placements as well Leaving only a few to finish up Before the Clear Plastic is places for the windows tomorrow. But if I would have fallowed the Instructions to the "T" for the placement the White Paint at the rear of this body would not show WHITE DECALS, Nore the Blue at the Front would shown A Blue decal with the Blue paint, So they had to be switched to make them visible that's for sure, this is all just part of the model building experience I guess, Live and learn. You cant always trust the Instruction sheet guys, Fallow your hart and you will get it right EVERYTIME, Not your eyes. :thumbsup:


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looking good there, bud


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*progress*

Not a hole lot of progress here really, But here is some of the Rail work I have been working on, setting next to the Decal Finished body as well, that is Awaiting more work on both of them as well and some other parts I'm still waiting on before the wheels are attached to the rail assembly, but she is staring to show some color here and progress, This is one reason I like to paint first then assemble on these kinds of kits where everything is so visible, You get this kind of look out of it, And that is what I'm looking for here After This engine and rail is plumbed, this thing will have some Interesting depth in my option from that presses.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Body set work*

Was just taking so Archive picture of the Body set here on this build, BEFORE IT IS FINISHED AS WELL, it has a lot left on this build before it is all said and done, I just need to see the way the body would lay on the Rail here before I finish it, and though it looked good enough for a Quick peek at what it might look like Altogether here, The detail on this body and rail will be some of the Highest I have done on ANY FUNNY-CAR BUILD to this point in my building history, did a few years ago with as much, BUT THIS IS THE PINNACLE of the amount I have put on one of these builds here. I will post the FULL PICTURE VIEWS of this build now when it is done, But this is the last view before that happen, Like I said waiting on some parts for the rail underneath this body to come in the mail before I can do that.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Finished Body*

Ok well, the body is COMPLETE finished here man, I pulled ALL THE STOPS OUT on this one here as well this time, From the Transparent Lens Red paint to the 1/16 With Black Rubber Striping around the Clear Plastic windows to The Slim line Pin-striping in deferent spots to enhance it best I can and the placements of all the Custom Made decals and add-ons as well, And the Custom Metallic Blue Paint with the White,This Funny Car Body is Ready to place on the rail WHEN ITS READY THAT IS, which has some thing to do on it before it is married to this body as well in a very short time now, IF THIS IS 'NT GOOD ENOUGH GUYS, All I can say is, OH WELL, I have done the Best I possibly can do on it AND ALL THE TIME I HAVE FOR IT AS WELL, It is BUILD TO LAST and with all the Tricks I know here as well, SHES ALL SHE CAN BE on this end and with this Humble builder as well can produce here, its NOT PERFECT, but as close as I can get it, That's for sure, Will let you know when the Rail is ready to show as well here, ALL IN ONE PEACE WHEN IT'S TIME.


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looking sharp, man. I haven't done a funny car in probably 20 years - your build looks great.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks Scott, Not a hole lot of interest it seems on this build here Really, But that's fine I'm only taking these picture for my own Archives really and building for the FUN ONLY MY SELF, I don't need approval for the most part on them here, Just thought I would post some of them as well for anyone who might wont to see the work IN PROGRESS, not that I mind sharing the progress as well here, Because I DO LIKE TO SHOW MY WORK, it might be kind of SAME OLD SAME OLD to some here, But this IS NOT the only place I post my work on the net I will have to say, I do my Truck Build Someplace else most of the time FOR PEOPLE I REALLY KNOW, But maybe I can post a few of them here this Summer, when I see that kind of work being done as well I MIGHT, Big Rigs that is Only. 
I do seem to be drawn to these Funny Car builds for some reason here now, NOT SURE WHY, if not just because there Blown Style Engines and Top Fuel Stance really, You can kind of go ALL OUT on the paint as well on these kind of kits, and not have to Stick with the paint as the art on the box completely or the real car look, like you would have to on a classic build kit, As well as, I NEED THE PRACTIC BIG TIME to get better on them like this, I think that is the main reason for building this type of kit for me. 
I have some REALY COOL Willys Builds coming up again here soon and some more Funny Cars as well as a few TOP FULE RAIL Dragsters, Not sure If I will post all of those here or not, But if the paint is HOT and they look good ENOUGH I may. This build here will be cool if I can ever get this Rail done that is here. IT IS TAKING ME A LONG TIME IT SEEMS, ALL MOST THERE NOW REALLY, here is the Body setting on the UNFINISHED RAIL for a Seek Peek at the Finished build, sure was a lot of work on this body, Kind of happy with it my self.


Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool Funny Car there Ian, and a Mopar to boot! That just makes it better! You did a good job on this build. Mo


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

that came together real nice,probably about 20 years for me to,might have to dig one out one of these days


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Dakota, I still have the rail under the body to finish but thinks,.. I think the body on this build looks pretty cool my self, It sure was a lot of work I can tell you that, BUT ITS CLEAN,..,...lol...
I will post pictures of that work when its done the rest of the way that is, But for the most part this is how it will look, still have decals on the wheels and stuff...Good to see yeah again by the way, Hope your doing will, 
WHERE YOU BEEN LARKING ANYWAY ? Let me know if there is anything you need....Geting more kits EVERYDAY HERE, Some cool stuff With out a doubt,....


Ian


----------

